# Can wall panels be built with Particle Board?



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I think we can all agree that some of the most pricy expenditures in building a haunt would have to go towards building the walls and structure of the haunt. Most everyone knows that you can simply take a 4x8 plywood panel and drill it to a 4 sided 2x3 frame with a middle brace and some corner bracketing to make it secure. A typical 4x8 complete panel can cost up to about $15-$20. My question is however - could the 4x8 sheet that gets drilled into the plywood framing be replaced with a 4x8 sheet of particle board? Would it last the whole season? or would these boards crumble before the end of my haunt? I'm in need of building a LOT of panels (around 200), so a quick switch like this could save me a lot of money. I recently was offered 38 of these sturdy particle boards for around $250. Should i take the deal or am i setting up for failure by using these boards for my wall panels for this years haunt?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

From what I've seen on line, standard particle board is not recommended for outdoor use or in areas where it might be exposed to moisture. An increase in moisture content will cause swelling, leading to changes in both thickness and linear dimensions. There are moisture-resistant versions, so perhaps that's a question to ask about the material you're interested in.

Do you have plans on sealing the walls?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy's right on the money (no pun intended).
Where do you plan on using the panels?
Will moisture be a factor? (rain, snow, or...)


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

This is an all indoor haunt! We have an old warehouse rented out but moisture should not be a factor as the windows are sealed and the only exposure would be coming from the opening and closing doors as patrons enter and exit the building.. So... quite minimal.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I have used particle board almost exclusively in the haunt and my walls stood up to years of beatings. Three things on using particle board for walls...

1. They have to be used indoors or under cover. If you don't, they will swell and sag and become a liability. You have that covered.

2. If you are using 3/8 you have to brace the edges with 2x2's, 2x3's, 2x4's and also across the middle. This will give it enough rigidity to hold up to all but the biggest bangs, bumps, and thumps.

3. Paint them. Preferably with latex paint. It will cut down on pieces and parts flaking off.

One final step, hit them with fire retardant spray to cap things off.

I say take the deal...


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, Haunters!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want them to last, use bolts rather than nails or screws, and paint the holes after they are drilled, but before they are used. This helps seal those drilled holes from allowing moisture to get into your panels.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

We used a ton of OSB board in the haunt I ran. we found out rather quickly though that 1/4 inch is not tough enough for walls that would be impacted. It works for hallways where there isn't a scare but you would still have some moron who would kick the walls to see if he could break them. We used 7/16th after a while or even 9/16th in certain areas. Inside, they held up for 5 years running. Just paint them good and use bracing on all edges on the back. (2x4 frames was our bracing of choice)


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm using OSB as well. I don't know how much particle board is selling for but in my area, Home Depot has OSB for under seven bucks!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

smootah said:


> This is an all indoor haunt! We have an old warehouse rented out but moisture should not be a factor as the windows are sealed and the only exposure would be coming from the opening and closing doors as patrons enter and exit the building.. So... quite minimal.


And...you're in Utah, pretty dry right?


----------



## HarBoe69 (Aug 2, 2014)

I went and checked and 7/16 OSB is about $8 a 4' x 8' sheet at menards as where 3/8 particle board is almost $13 a sheet and the OSB is what i use for alot of my projects and they are all outdoor in the rain and once in a while snow but they still last as long as i have them painted.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*Painting*

Another good tip is that you can prime the OSB with bathroom type paint, it has mositure resistance that also keeps down mold (if storage is a problem).


----------



## vernsburns (Sep 20, 2012)

What I have done in the past is get a 3/8" thick OSB and screw 2x2 around the perimeter. Also another 2x2 half way up so I have a "spine" of (2) 4x4 ft squares on the back of the 4x8 panel. I also have put door hinges to connect 2 panels together. They stand fairly stable that way. I screw a cross board at the top once in final position so they don't swing open and fall on guests. I use these for maze elements. But my use is strictly indoors....


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

i've used 7/16 OSB on a 2x4 frame for about 4 years now and store them outside under tarps year round.. painted they stand up pretty good to all the weather we get.. and this is used outside.. and the uppers portions are covered with a tarp.


----------

